# Carb Back-loading



## elementz (Sep 23, 2011)

Read about this Carb back-loading. It seems to make sense to me. Anyone tried it? Carb Back-loading

From what I understand is you deplete for 5-6 days with 30g or less carbs per day and then start the gaining by going low carb all morning and day until after training and then pound the carbs. Not sure about it though because I am a really active person with working construction and working out 6 days a week for 1-2hrs. Opinions?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 23, 2011)

elementz said:


> From what I understand is you deplete for 5-6 days with 30g or less carbs per day and then start the gaining by going low carb all morning and day until after training and then pound the carbs. Not sure about it though because I am a really active person with working construction and working out 6 days a week for 1-2hrs. Opinions?



I wouldn't recommend it, since you do labor type work. You would pass out in 2 days.

I experimented with carbs this summer. 
I was doing days 1-5 50g carbs, day 6 is loading, day 7 moderate carbs. In day 6 I gained 11lb in 5-6 hours. But that's just water. Is similar to Dan Duchaine's diet. Is a good diet for cutting.


----------



## elementz (Sep 23, 2011)

yeah my thing is I used to be fat at 235. Went down to 163 because all I wanted to be was skinny and did cardio like a mofo. 
Started lifting in April and have gained 17 pounds and %1BF to 180. Im at %12 BF. No need for me to be cutting I guess. Just scared of throwing that fat back on even though my diet is strict and I do cardio 2 times a week. From what this guy is saying is that ill throw mostly muscle and hardly any fat training like that.


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 23, 2011)

elementz said:


> Read about this Carb back-loading. It seems to make sense to me. Anyone tried it? Carb Back-loading
> 
> From what I understand is you deplete for 5-6 days with 30g or less carbs per day and then start the gaining by going low carb all morning and day until after training and then pound the carbs. Not sure about it though because I am a really active person with working construction and working out 6 days a week for 1-2hrs. Opinions?



It's freaking amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did it with the Ultimate Diet 2.0, and I lost some fat while gaining strength. From after my Thursday workout through my carb day, I was eating about 1000g of carbs. Your body absorbs it all and you feel like a beast. About to give it another run soon.


----------



## elementz (Sep 23, 2011)

So Im not too skinny for this? I depleted for 3 days. Its calls for 5-6 days. I had to get some kind of carb and im strict on my diet. I felt like passing out after work today.


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 23, 2011)

elementz said:


> So Im not too skinny for this? I depleted for 3 days. Its calls for 5-6 days. I had to get some kind of carb and im strict on my diet. I felt like passing out after work today.



Actually, the book where I read about carb depleting/loading says that your body won't respond to it correctly unless you are already somewhat lean. I only carb depleted for 3 and 1/2 days (M,T,W, Thur morning). But if you're doing it right, you will feel like crap.


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 23, 2011)

I just read the article you posted; the idea there is _carb partitioning,_ not carb depleting. Take a look at this website

Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health

Looks like the same idea. I really want to give it a try.


----------



## elementz (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice article there as well. The magazine article I have (written by the same author, Keifer) called for me to deplete. So I did. Im actually doing this now. Taking in most of my carbs after my workout and in the evenings before bed. I'll keep you posted on my %BF and weight. As of now I am 6'2 at 171lbs and %12 BF


----------



## OlderNCautious (Sep 23, 2012)

I just read several John Kiefer articles, and I'm amazed.  He just took several things I have taken as fact and stood them on their head.  (Breakfast, for one)  I'm about to buy and start reading Carb Back-Loading PDF.  Kinda pricey, but after reading some of his stuff I'm sold already.


----------



## lee111s (Sep 24, 2012)

You'll love it. It makes nutrition not boring again. I've been doing it for about 4-5 months (mixture of carb nite and now carb back loading) and I'm seeing great results!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 24, 2012)

i guess this is what they call the blind leading the blind?


----------



## lee111s (Sep 24, 2012)

You're super boring dude.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 24, 2012)

your waist is as broad as your shoulders and you're on juice


----------



## sscar (Sep 24, 2012)

i have been in the bodybuilding scene since the late 70's missed maybe 3 workouts in all that time(well maybe a few more) I competed for 15 years winning state tiltles and national and placing 5th in my class at the mr. usa. carb back loading is the greatest thing I have encountered this far .


----------



## lee111s (Sep 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> your waist is as broad as your shoulders and you're on juice



You need your eyes tested brother.


----------



## lee111s (Sep 25, 2012)

sscar said:


> i have been in the bodybuilding scene since the late 70's missed maybe 3 workouts in all that time(well maybe a few more) I competed for 15 years winning state tiltles and national and placing 5th in my class at the mr. usa. carb back loading is the greatest thing I have encountered this far .



Some people have blinkers on and think anything away from "bodybuilding diets" must be rubbish without taking the time to investigate and understand the science behind why it works.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 25, 2012)

lee111s said:


> Some people have blinkers on and think anything away from "bodybuilding diets" must be rubbish without taking the time to investigate and understand the science behind why it works.



i could be wrong, but im pretty sure you mean "blinders", i see youre from england, and im pretty sure you call "blinkers" indicators anyhow.


my original point was, your physique can easily be attained naturally, so idk if you should be giving advice


----------



## lee111s (Sep 25, 2012)

Nope, I mean blinkers, the things that only allow you to see straight ahead by cutting out your peripheral vision. We call indicators indicators believe it or not.

Regardless of whether my physique can be attained naturally doesn't mean that CBL is rubbish as you proclaim. I don't understand why you're even in this thread if you don't want to contribute anything of worth towards it?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 25, 2012)

lee111s said:


> Nope, I mean blinkers, the things that only allow you to see straight ahead by cutting out your peripheral vision. We call indicators indicators believe it or not.
> 
> Regardless of whether my physique can be attained naturally doesn't mean that CBL is rubbish as you proclaim. I don't understand why you're even in this thread if you don't want to contribute anything of worth towards it?



my bad, did not know they were also known as blinkers (had to look it up)

our "almost mr. universe" friend here is likely somehwat advanced in age, meaning he is likely no longer trying to attain an exaggeratedly muscular physique as that would be impractical for someone in his stage in life.. he is likely going for what the granola-types call.. "functional".. as a result, his testimony should be taken with a grain of salt.


it is undoubtedly a good way to stay reasonably lean year-round, however there must be betters ways to gain large amounts of muscle (i.e. the method used by basically every npc and ifbb bodybuilder). carb backloading/IF etc, are undoubtedly good ideas for olde folks and people who are not interested in getting very big, which judiging by your pic, you are the latter.

it just seems impractical to be promoting this dieting style on a bodybuilding/steroid website.. if you want to eat grotesque amounts of shit in a justifiable way, try skiploading or something


----------



## lee111s (Sep 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> my bad, did not know they were also known as blinkers (had to look it up)
> 
> our "almost mr. universe" friend here is likely somehwat advanced in age, meaning he is likely no longer trying to attain an exaggeratedly muscular physique as that would be impractical for someone in his stage in life.. he is likely going for what the granola-types call.. "functional".. as a result, his testimony should be taken with a grain of salt.
> 
> ...



I've only started doing cbl and so far I'm enjoying. The vast majority of the time I don't eat Junk, I stick to the white rice, potatoes etc for my backload meals. Occasionally I'll have a couple cookies or a pain au chocolat if my taste buds so desire it.

There's actually 2 protocols to carb backloading, then one I'm doing which is aimed at fat loss while gaining muscle OR something keifer has called density bulking which is aimed at building maximum muscle while gaining some, but not hue amounts of fat.

Being only 5"6 I don't want to weigh 190lb, personally I think I will look silly being almost as wide as I am tall. Therefore the current way I'm going about things suits my needs. Cbl also makes daily life easier knowing that I don't have to eat every 3 hours with each meal consisting of 30g protein etc. 

Interestingly enough, Prince has just posted an article about carbs at night, there's a lot of research behind the muscle building benefits. I'm not saying it's the be all and end all and that any other way to go about gaining muscle. Just shows there's more than one way to skin a cat


----------



## sscar (Sep 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> my bad, did not know they were also known as blinkers (had to look it up)
> 
> our "almost mr. universe" friend here is likely somehwat advanced in age, meaning he is likely no longer trying to attain an exaggeratedly muscular physique as that would be impractical for someone in his stage in life.. he is likely going for what the granola-types call.. "functional".. as a result, his testimony should be taken with a grain of salt.
> 
> ...


wow what a bold statement to make.You are very wrong about my so called granola-type body. here is some info for you,the longer you lift (years wise)the bigger and stronger you get.I have 32 years of uninterupted heavy training and sound nutrition.I am bigger and stronger at 49 than at 29. I am happy with my 5'10" 220lb 19 1/2 inch armed granola-type body.Everyone else look into carb back loading with an open mind.Its a good read. Thanks


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 25, 2012)

sscar said:


> wow what a bold statement to make.You are very wrong about my so called granola-type body. here is some info for you,the longer you lift (years wise)the bigger and stronger you get.I have 32 years of uninterupted heavy training and sound nutrition.I am bigger and stronger at 49 than at 29. I am happy with my 5'10" 220lb 19 1/2 inch armed granola-type body.Everyone else look into carb back loading with an open mind.Its a good read. Thanks




read my posts more carefully if you dont want to be offended


----------



## olivierf57 (Oct 22, 2012)

How can you do Carb back loading with steroids??

According to the protocol, you must eat a prot/fat ratio for about 50/50 in grams.

So when I'm clean, I need about 190g of prots during a day without training and I eat 190g of fat in the same number of meals to avoid insuline spike as explained by Kiefer in its book.

But if I take steroids I must increase prot amount up to 350g. What happens in that case for fat amount?

Must I eat 350g of fat too???? It seems to be too much high !!!

What do you think of it?


----------



## olivierf57 (Oct 24, 2012)

No ideas...?

Nobody is using CBL protocol under steroids?


----------



## lee111s (Oct 24, 2012)

Just take in more protein PWO with your carbs. If I was going to do this on steroids I'd probably look at doing the density bulking protocol so you'd be having carbs every night. With maybe only 1 day a week of ULC.


----------



## olivierf57 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes, amount of proteins PWO musn't be compensated by fats.

However in ULC day (without resistance training) there is no PWO shake. So there prot amount must be equal to fat amount. Lots of....


----------



## Imens (Oct 24, 2012)

This is the first time I have heared about this...


----------

